# PC Games Hardware: 7,90 Euro bezahlen - 4 Hefte bekommen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware: 7,90 Euro bezahlen - 4 Hefte bekommen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware: 7,90 Euro bezahlen - 4 Hefte bekommen [Anzeige]


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist schon ein gutes Angebot.

Allerdings ist das WoW-Sonderheft thematisch nicht der brüller


----------

